# light gun games



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 14, 2009)

What's good on the wii?  We have wii play, which has some shit target game in it.  I see house of the dead is out.  Anything else thats good?  I got a gun accessary today and want to make full use of it.  Actually, I want to get another one and start blasting mo-fos John Woo style...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 14, 2009)

House of the Dead is fantastic, we just completed it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

The new House of the Dead Overkill is loads of fun, especially if you get the hand cannon holders with it.
Very, very, muthafuckin' sweary though.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 15, 2009)

Since when have you been the 'u75 spanner' Llama?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh just a couple of days.

 I'm just a dyslexic spammer, really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> The new House of the Dead Overkill is loads of fun, especially if you get the hand cannon holders with it.
> Very, very, muthafuckin' sweary though.



Yep seriously considering getting this, looks like a laff!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

It loads of fun in co-op mode, the sweary cut-scenes are annoying but necessary to give you time to breathe and let your trigger finger recover.

In Oz there's a special "bang bang" box with two guns and the special edition game. A few UK game places are selling it but you can get the individual parts for about the same money.

The special edition comes with a comic book which is shite, don't bother with that.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> It loads of fun in co-op mode, the sweary cut-scenes are annoying but necessary to give you time to breathe and let your trigger finger recover.



The whole game is completely over the top and ridiculous, it reminds me of Planet Terror in more ways than one. You can skip the cut scenes after the first time, I'm playing the directors cut now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

Dead Rising is out in the Wii in a couple of weeks time. I think that's gun compatible too. It's been out on the 360 for a while.
http://uk.media.wii.ign.com/media/142/14267382/vids_1.html


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> It loads of fun in co-op mode, the sweary cut-scenes are annoying but necessary to give you time to breathe and let your trigger finger recover.



I wanted to see how two player worked, but the girlfriend wouldn't oblige, can't imagine why... So ended up playing two player myself with a gun in each hand - shotgun in one and magnum in the other.  Fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I wanted to see how two player worked, but the girlfriend wouldn't oblige, can't imagine why... So ended up playing two player myself with a gun in each hand - shotgun in one and magnum in the other.  Fun!


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I wanted to see how two player worked, but the girlfriend wouldn't oblige, can't imagine why... So ended up playing two player myself with a gun in each hand - shotgun in one and magnum in the other.  Fun!



I've done this too, it's sweet. Wish there was an option to wield two weapons in single player in this manner tho, as my scoring is split between my arms at the minute.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got lethal enforcers on the snes. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 16, 2009)

I got House of the Dead: Overkill at the weekend, it's hilarious and loads of fun. 
I stopped short of getting the hand cannon peripheral, but kinda wish I'd got it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

you cyant test Time Crises two on the arcade machine. I am like a god on that game


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2009)

has anyone played ghost squad ("zero tolerance on terrorism"!) on the wii?  Did they release it dans la UKs?  I love the arcade game.  I've spent many pounds on that in Newquay...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 16, 2009)

It's available but I've not played it.

Under a tenner at Amazon.


----------

